# Newbie..How do I know if I'm Uber X or XL?



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, I've seached but can't find the answer. I was just activated today. I have a 2004 Nissan Quest Mini Van. When I was signing up I was told it should be fine for X AND XL. But how can I check? I don't see on the app where it shows.....I'm in So Cal (Orange County)

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Quick and dirty way is to download the passenger app, log in to the driver app at home and then open up the passenger app to see if you appear on the map. Switch to XL and see if you are still there.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, worked like a charm.


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

wait. they let you sign up with an 11yr old car? i thought Uber standard is 8 year old car or younger.

well if they accepted you, good for you.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, they did. Originally I received a text after I used the photo feature on my phone to submit my registration, saying something about "too old", but when I signed up they had told me 04 and newer......so when I went back to the sign up booth...they submitted my registration and everythings been fine.


----------



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> Yes, they did. Originally I received a text after I used the photo feature on my phone to submit my registration, saying something about "too old", but when I signed up they had told me 04 and newer......so when I went back to the sign up booth...they submitted my registration and everythings been fine.


I'm using a 13 year old car. I was told they take cars back to 2000 model year


----------



## Ubergoober23 (Oct 21, 2015)

I just started driving today. My car is a 2005. So after next year, will I get booted for my car being old?


----------

